# Nikon D5500 - Its coming, Its coming



## goodguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Or so the rumors say anyways

Nikon D5500 camera leaked | Nikon Rumors


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Or so the rumors say anyways
> 
> Nikon D5500 camera leaked | Nikon Rumors



If those pics are accurate, they've eliminated a lot of the Auto modes from the main dial.


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 5, 2015)

You would put it in "Scene" and then select the scene mode with the control wheel. That's how it is on the D7x00 cameras.


----------



## Zak Nesler (Jan 5, 2015)

Already on Nikon's site

I wonder if they fixed the infamous "no exposure in live-mode." I have the D5300. The specifications from the website are nothing different from the D5300. Classic Nikon.

EDIT: Mark my word, it now has touchscreen. Of course I buy the D5300 before the D5500 is released with a touchscreen. *heavy, heavy sigh*


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 5, 2015)

No thank you on the touchscreen. 

I look at my photos a lot and don't want finger prints to ruin my view.

Im sure I could turn the touchscreen off though.

Still don't know if its worth upgrading from the D5300.

I will call my local shop and see what they give me on a trade in, since I bought the d5300 from the local shop.

If they give me $500 and I can pick up the D5500 body only for $900, then I might go for it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Or so the rumors say anyways
> 
> Nikon D5500 camera leaked | Nikon Rumors



Ugh.. 

Nikon announces the D5500, its first ever touchscreen DSLR | The Verge

Touch screen.  I have a real love hate relationship with touchscreens.  I hate them.  I love to hate them.  Lol

The 300 mm prime F4 looks mighty interesting though, wonder what sort of price point that will start at.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2015)

^ $1999.99

You getting one?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> ^ $1999.99
> 
> You getting one?



Me?  Nope.  Very, very happy with my D7100.  Even if I was still shooting a D5200 I seriously doubt this would be of any interest to me personally.  I have no use for a touch screen, I really don't like them at all and in a camera I think they would be horrible "feature" to add.  I have no doubt that if I had the screen flipped around I'd be activating some menu option I don't want every time I'd put the viewfinder to my eye - goodness knows I have enough trouble with that with the cell phone.  Lol


----------



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2015)

same guts, more bells and whistles


----------



## cgw (Jan 6, 2015)

Compare the specs on the 5500 and 5300. What were they thinking? Nikon's looking like GM: recalls, lemons, muddled product lines, defects, indifferent CRM.

Suspect the D7100 update will amount to Wi-Fi, an Expeed 4 chip and a marginally larger buffer.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2015)

cgw said:


> Compare the specs on the 5500 and 5300. What were they thinking? Nikon's looking like GM: recalls, lemons, muddled product lines, defects, indifferent CRM.


More like Canon, they came back in the day with the T2i which was a good camera and then just kept putting more stuff on the same camera calling it T3i, T4i, T5i
Just a little R&D and Nikon hopes the fools who like upgrading will sell their D5200 and D5300 to get the D5500.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2015)

cgw said:


> Compare the specs on the 5500 and 5300. What were they thinking? Nikon's looking like GM: recalls, lemons, muddled product lines, defects, indifferent CRM.



Maybe when they release the D5400 it will actually have improvements?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Compare the specs on the 5500 and 5300. What were they thinking? Nikon's looking like GM: recalls, lemons, muddled product lines, defects, indifferent CRM.
> ...


I was actually surprised for a second why would they jump over the D5400 but then I remembered some markets see the number 4 as a bad sign so I don't think you will see this number coming up.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2015)

Is that why they jumped over the D710, D720, D730, and D740?

Nikon nomenclature is about as confusing as their decision to release the exact same camera for $200 more.


----------



## Zak Nesler (Jan 6, 2015)

It is honestly much too late. The only key differences are the capacitive touchscreen (same as the iPhone and other touchscreen phones), some body changes (deepened grip, button placement, etc.), and some firmware changes.
So if you have not yet upgraded from a basic, say D3xxx models, then upgrading to this is worth it. If you have any D5xxx models, it is not worth upgrading. Unless, of course, you want a Nikon's first go at a touchscreen. No hate on Nikon, but their first isn't always the best.

Keep that in mind, it is your decision. In my opinion, it is definitely not worth the extra few hundred dollars. But then, what do I know, I am just some dude on the internet.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Is that why they jumped over the D710, D720, D730, and D740?


LOL, good point, not sure what went through their heads naming the D750 the way they did but, sure created a lot of expectation for a model that will directly replace the D700, in any case No. 4 as I said is bad luck for some people.
In my kids piano lesson teachers building the elevator numbering system always confused me until somebody explained it to me
1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15.......etc


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2015)

I am wanting to trade in my 5100 for the 5300 to get the wifi, bigger screen and more MPs.  Releasing the 5500 should lower the price on the 5300s nicely.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 6, 2015)

didn't the 5300 just come out ??
oh well, looks like their consumer marketing strategy is an upgrade per year to keep it "fresh".  Just that my local meijer store still sells the d3100 and d3200.  And d3300, d5200, d5300 !!  At some point they're gonna drown in different models just for those 2 models.

Nikon's gonna have to start doing real supply/demand manufacturing instead of just creating a supply and trying to sell it.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2015)

What a joke...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2015)

If they don't really have to make huge improvements between iterations and end up making a lot of sales each time they release a new consumer level camera, then they are laughing all the way to the bank from that joke.

It seems like they are just doing the same thing Canon has been doing with the Rebel series.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> If they don't really have to make huge improvements between iterations and end up making a lot of sales each time they release a new consumer level camera, then they are laughing all the way to the bank from that joke.
> 
> It seems like they are just doing the same thing Canon has been doing with the Rebel series.



They still make Rebels?

Sure but profit over integrity is where you run into issues.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2015)

yes to both.

Hopefully Canon catches on and starts improving their sensors...


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> didn't the 5300 just come out ??
> oh well, looks like their consumer marketing strategy is an upgrade per year to keep it "fresh".  Just that my local meijer store still sells the d3100 and d3200.  And d3300, d5200, d5300 !!  At some point they're gonna drown in different models just for those 2 models.


LOL, so funny , so true


----------



## ruifo (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Is that why they jumped over the D710, D720, D730, and D740?
> 
> Nikon nomenclature is about as confusing as their decision to release the exact same camera for $200 more.



Agreed.

I guess Nikon is trying to create a new x500 line (D750, D5500, maybe in the future also: D3500, D7500, D650, D850, D5...), with a similar ergonomics, like the improved grip. It seems like the D5500 share a deeper grip with the D750, right?

And where is the D5300 GPS on the D5500? Gone? I don't get it...

The new Nikkor 300mm f/4 looks very interesting. But too much expensive... Maybe in a few years I could have one, when prices go down a bit (if they ever do).


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2015)

ruifo said:


> [
> The new Nikkor 300mm f/4 looks very interesting. But too much expensive... Maybe in a few years I could have one, when prices go down a bit (if they ever do).


Yes the Nikon 300mm F4 does seem interesting, if you are willing to consider used/refurbished then start looking in few months for a used one, hopefully it will be much cheaper.


----------



## TheLost (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Nikon nomenclature is about as confusing as their decision to release the exact same camera for $200 more.



Actually... the price difference between the D5300 and D5500 is much more..  Don't forget that the D5300 comes with a built in GPS while the D5500 does not.

If you want a D5500 w/GPS you'll pay $896.95 (Body) + $279.99 (GP-1A GPS Unit) = $1176.94

$1176.94 (D5500 + GPS)
- $799 (Original D5300 price)
-------------------------
*$377.94*

If you take into account today's D5300 price...

$1176.94 (D5500 + GPS)
- $649.98 (Current D5300 price)
-------------------------
*$526.96*


----------



## TheLost (Jan 6, 2015)

ruifo said:


> The new Nikkor 300mm f/4 looks very interesting. But too much expensive... Maybe in a few years I could have one, when prices go down a bit (if they ever do).



But look at what your getting for that price...

The old lens weighs 3.17lb's...  the new one is 1.6lb (WOW!)
The old one is 8.8" long... the new one is 5.8" long.
The old one doesn't have VR... the new one has the latest VR (4.5 stops).
and..
The old one was dog slow focusing... the new one (hopefully) brings it up to modern speeds!

IMHO.. this is a WIN for Nikon @ $1999.

I'll wait for the first reviews to verify the AF speed... but it will be going in my bag 

*EDIT*.. for reference.. The newish Nikon 70-200 f/4 is 7" long and 1.9lb.  The 70-200 VR2 f/2.8 is 3.3lb and 8.7" long.


----------



## ruifo (Jan 6, 2015)

TheLost said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > The new Nikkor 300mm f/4 looks very interesting. But too much expensive... Maybe in a few years I could have one, when prices go down a bit (if they ever do).
> ...




I don't disagree, at all.
This lens looks interesting, promising and tempting, but expensive.
But I'm really curious for the refurbished and used prices later in time as well.
I'm also wondering about when Nikon will update the Trinity lenses... I guess that could happen until 2016? Not sure...


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ $1999.99
> ...




I meant are you getting the 300 prime lens, but okay.

Obviously you are not going to go from the d7100 to the d5500.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2015)

TheLost said:


> Actually... the price difference between the D5300 and D5500 is much more..  Don't forget that the D5300 comes with a built in GPS while the D5500 does not.
> 
> If you want a D5500 w/GPS you'll pay $896.95 (Body) + $279.99 (GP-1A GPS Unit) = $1176.94
> 
> ...



gps is silly anyways,  but camera should be cheaper without GPS.  lol.


there's really no reason to buy a D5500.  unless you want to pay more for less.  I'm not convinced a touch screen lcd screen is a benefit. but I'd have to examine the UI.


----------



## Zak Nesler (Jan 6, 2015)

They still did not add changing exposure in live view mode. That makes me mad. Another reason NOT to buy this camera. This feature is in the professional models. Not everyone can afford the professional models, Nikon. WE NEED THIS FEATURE!

I also agree that the touchscreen isn't a major benefit.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Parker219 said:
> ...



Lol.. ok, well the prime lens is likely a no for me as well.  I can see why it might be attractive to some folks - it's a lot of telephoto in a pretty light weight and small package.  For some folks that would be well worth it I think.

But for me it just really wouldn't be worth it.  The 70-200 mm 2.8 I already have fills my needs pretty well, and if I need more reach I slap on a 2x TC and I've got 140-400 mm at 5.6 so it just makes it incredibly versatile.

If I were going to spend that kind of cash in the camera realm I'd probably go full frame before I'd get the 300 - but that's just me.  Still thrilled they are releasing it though, because all the older 300 mm primes that are used will drop in price - and one might just get down to the point where it would be worth adding to my bag.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2015)

Zak Nesler said:


> They still did not add changing exposure in live view mode. That makes me mad.



Wait, hopping mad?  Do you have video? 



> Another reason NOT to buy this camera. This feature is in the professional models. Not everyone can afford the professional models, Nikon. WE NEED THIS FEATURE!



We do?  Weird.  Ok, well I'll get some torches together, you bring the pitchforks.  Lets storm the castle and get this show on the road.. lol


----------



## TheLost (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> gps is silly anyways,  but camera should be cheaper without GPS.  lol.



My self and quite a few outdoor photographers disagree...   I have 1000+'s of pictures taken in Utah's National Parks.  A rock arch in Capitol Reef looks just like an arch in Arches Ntl Park.  Tagging the picture while its taken is WAY easier then to do it while editing.

WiFi+GPS was one of the 'nifty' features that gave the D5300 some swagger.  Now the D5500 will be lost in the crowd (D7100 overstock for the same price or cheaper D3300 simplicity).


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 6, 2015)

Would be great for some to order cameras like it was Burger King.  Hold the pickles hold the lettuce.

I'll take D this and a 7 that, hold the touchscreen, give me GPS, take your wifi and shove it, keep your crappy sensor, give me the big one, buffer this, dynamic range that, give me an oil spot , keep your focus error, and articulate the screen, and weather seal it all with a kiss.

Don't dare upgrade anything so I don't have to order it my way again for at least 2 years.

Just give me the perfect camera and lenses conceived from SonyCanKon.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Zak Nesler said:
> 
> 
> > They still did not add changing exposure in live view mode. That makes me mad.
> ...


You know brother I still didnt try if I have a video on my D750 
On my D7100 I did ONE video which at the end I think I deleted


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Just give me the perfect camera and lenses conceived from SonyCanKon.



I'd just end up ordering off the combo menu: a D750


----------



## cgw (Jan 6, 2015)

_WiFi+GPS was one of the 'nifty' features that gave the D5300 some swagger. Now the D5500 will be lost in the crowd (D7100 overstock for the same price or cheaper D3300 simplicity).
_
Yup. The inventory blockage at that price point is considerable: leftover D7000 stock and plenty of D7100s at discount(and falling)prices. The D5500 feature/price quotient is wonky. So much DX overlap suggests it's time to cull the line-up.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 6, 2015)

The 5500 isn't an 'upgrade to this' body. It's an entry-level body.

Nikon doesn't care what current Nikon owners think of it, and nor should they.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 6, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> The 5500 isn't an 'upgrade to this' body. It's an entry-level body.
> 
> Nikon doesn't care what current Nikon owners think of it, and nor should they.



The whole time I was reading this thread, I was kinda thinking the same thing.  Would love to know the ratio of upgraders to newbies.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 6, 2015)

It's actually pretty good marketing to build a bunch of models, at the entry level.

These ones are cheaper, these ones are a little spendier. This one has GPS, this one has a touch screen. If you can't actually customize the feature sets on a customer by customer basis, what you do is focus group up some trim packages, and put a collection of variants together that you figure ought to do pretty well. The more trim packages you afford to carry, the more exactly you will hit each customer's desired features (but you may leave money on the table, see below).

Sure, nobody gets exactly the collection of features they want. Everybody has to pay for a couple things they don't want (yay! more money!) but not too much (yay! they didn't buy a Canon!) and some people give up a few features they wanted (darn! life's not perfect..)

Not everyone wants WiFI and GPS, and some of those people are going to be pleased as punch that they don't have to pay for those features if they don't want to. Never mind that it would likely be cheaper to put them into every camera, and eliminate carrying another model. The point is perception.

If you can get your manufacturing sorted out, so that you can build a half dozen variants of basically the same thing, without having immense overhead costs, this is definitely the way to go. That's surprisingly hard, however.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 6, 2015)

TheLost said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > The new Nikkor 300mm f/4 looks very interesting. But too much expensive... Maybe in a few years I could have one, when prices go down a bit (if they ever do).
> ...


Don't forget to add 224 for the tripod collar, 399 for the 1.4x TC and 459 for the 2x TC, and then for only $2012 more than the Tamron, you will have the same versatility of the Tamron 150-600 but it will be lighter, faster focusing and probably have about the same IQ at 600mm.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Just give me the perfect camera and lenses conceived from SonyCanKon.
> ...



Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Coasty (Jan 6, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why they jumped over the D710, D720, D730, and D740?
> ...




4 unlucky? So how do they explain the Nikon D4 and Nikon D4s…


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 6, 2015)

Touch screen menus......  OMG......

The only thing I can think of is trying to set up my printer's network settings..... Touch 1, touch down, touch down, touch right, touch OK, touch some numbers (or up and down a bunch of times on some of them) touch OK, forget where you were, touch return and OK to get out and start over.

I had a D5000, didn't think anything about how the menus were organized. When I got my D7000 I was completely lost in the menus for about 8 seconds. That was 2-1/2 years ago. A couple of months ago I was helping a friend with her D5100. "I used to have the D5000, I can show you that!" I was completely lost, never did find how to do what we were trying to do, and I KNOW it's in there!!

It may be that the D5x00 menus are so scrambled anyway that the touch screen can't make it worse!


----------



## Coasty (Jan 7, 2015)

I can see how the touch screen could be awesome on a camera if you take pictures the normal way, but what if you used that eye hole peep look through thing like they did in the olden days, wouldn’t your nose activate the touch screen and change settings?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Coasty said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Great question, the Fro was asking exactly same question when he previewed the specs on the new D5500.
Nikon gods has the answers I guess.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2015)

Coasty said:


> I can see how the touch screen could be awesome on a camera if you take pictures the normal way, but what if you used that eye hole peep look through thing like they did in the olden days, wouldn’t your nose activate the touch screen and change settings?



Yup.. whole thing just has "nightmare" written all over it.. lol.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2015)

wfooshee said:


> Touch screen menus......  OMG......
> 
> The only thing I can think of is trying to set up my printer's network settings..... Touch 1, touch down, touch down, touch right, touch OK, touch some numbers (or up and down a bunch of times on some of them) touch OK, forget where you were, touch return and OK to get out and start over.



Whereas my first thought was, if I accidently press up down up down left right left right B A will the camera tear my subject's spine out or shoot out some sort of freeze ray?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 7, 2015)

I've always been curious about the touchscreen as I know I have to clean my LCD from my face/nose being pressed against it while using the viewfinder.  I would assume it has an Touch OFF/ON switch somewhere.


----------



## Coasty (Jan 7, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> wfooshee said:
> 
> 
> > Touch screen menus......  OMG......
> ...



I thought that’s how you get 30 extra pictures on your card.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I've always been curious about the touchscreen as I know I have to clean my LCD from my face/nose being pressed against it while using the viewfinder.  I would assume it has an Touch OFF/ON switch somewhere.



Yes, but could I activate that with my nose?

Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2015)

Coasty said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > wfooshee said:
> ...



Some sort of secret level deal.. interesting..  lol


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alexr25 (Jan 7, 2015)

Coasty said:


> I can see how the touch screen could be awesome on a camera if you take pictures the normal way, but what if you used that eye hole peep look through thing like they did in the olden days, wouldn’t your nose activate the touch screen and change settings?


I suspect that is why they also included the eye sensing technology in the viewfinder. It does open up some interesting possibilities though, you could get rid of the shutter release button and have a nose activated shutter release.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Seems like they are milking things until the NEXT BIG THING comes.  I think things have topped out at 24MP, VR is pretty good these days, AF is probably as good as it is going to get with a dSLR.  Question is, what will be the NEXT BIG THING?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Braineack said:


>



I'm definately 1 and 2


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 7, 2015)

Voice activated controls?

"Increase ISO to 400"  
"WHAT did you call me?"  
"Not you, I was talking to my camera"


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 7, 2015)

"OK, Nikon"


----------



## ruifo (Jan 7, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Seems like they are milking things until the NEXT BIG THING comes.  I think things have topped out at 24MP, VR is pretty good these days, AF is probably as good as it is going to get with a dSLR.  Question is, what will be the NEXT BIG THING?




Something like a F-Mount mirrorless camera?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2015)

how about starting with a mirrorless camera that doesn't stink, then we can talk about an f-mount [something that can't probably ever happen--physics and stuff].


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 7, 2015)

An F-mount MILC would be.. odd. The whole point of mirrorless is to make things smaller, and the F-mount mandates an enormous flange distance (in mirrorless terms, it's pretty average for a reflex system).

Not to say it won't happen, but I'm not sure why anyone would bother. Just use an optical finder with a digital overlay.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2015)

After fooling around with my a6000 I can honestly say that I feel that mirror-less will be the NEXT BIG THING.  The eyelevel finder isn't up to an optical finder yet but, it will only get better as the technology improves.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> An F-mount MILC would be.. odd. The whole point of mirrorless is to make things smaller, and the F-mount mandates an enormous flange distance (in mirrorless terms, it's pretty average for a reflex system).
> 
> Not to say it won't happen, but I'm not sure why anyone would bother. Just use an optical finder with a digital overlay.


That is probably what is holding them back right now.  I doubt if they want to go the same rout Sony has gone with adapters.  Doing away with the mirror and pentaprism eliminates a pretty big expense and weight.  I'm convinced that it will happen because there are many things mirror-less does better.  One of the nicer things is low light composition.  Even though the scene is very dark, the finder brightens up much brighter than any optical finder ever could.  Another thing is manual focus.  I use my old adapted Minolta lenses and they focus as fast manually as if I had a rangefinder.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm not about to dump my Nikon, mainly because of the completeness of the system which Sony doesn't even come close too.  I'm saying that when the technology reaches a point that Nikon can produce a mirror-less FX camera that satisfies Nikon's goals, it will be the NEXT BIG THING.


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 19, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Voice activated controls?
> 
> "Increase ISO to 400"
> "WHAT did you call me?"
> "Not you, I was talking to my camera"


I can picture in my mind all sorts of people walking around talking to cameras gives me the shivers. There's enough people now walking into poles,etc using a cell phone.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 19, 2015)

What might be a problem for Nikon is what they have already committed to the Nikon 1 mount.  Can they make a mirrorless FX body and glass using the Nikon 1 mount?  I know they are making an F to 1 adapter.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 19, 2015)

it's going to stick large lenses so far away from form the tiny body, like imagine using a stack of extension tubes on a 70-200.


----------

